# Over a pound of old gold conectors and pins



## ewasteofco (Mar 3, 2012)

I have listed for a one day auction this lot on ebay. Thanks for looking. 470grams
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110835577069&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------

